
Paralegal with U.S. Attorney's Office accused of tipping off Mexican drug cartel - randycupertino
https://news4sanantonio.com/news/local/paralegal-with-us-attorneys-office-arrested-accused-of-tipping-off-mexican-drug-cartel
======
seibelj
Make $50k government salary or make $200k tipping off the outlaws with
information? Probably a lot of people choose the latter, in all sorts of
industries...

------
1996
Why would we be surprised that illegal organizations will be very interested
in having moles at the higher places??

Government is not an invulnerable entity, akin to a magical/mystical creature
that would be superior to the private sector in every case. It is just
concentrated power with a legal monopoly on violence.

If anything, this concentration of power makes it a more appealing target --
see also regulatory capture.

Also, I'm surprised this doesn't happen more frequently. One person was
caught, for how many that will never even be suspected??

------
jdkee
Perhaps the US Attorneys Office should do a better job of vetting persons who
have access to sensitive investigatory information.

------
DisjointedHunt
This should be a must-read for engineers designing systems requiring security.
Once you wrap your head around the sheer volume of vulnerabilities from the
human angle, a lot of the "Zero trust" methods enshrined as best practices
start to make a lot more sense.

Acquisitions like this one: [https://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/facebook-buys-
secure-serve...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/facebook-buys-secure-
server-technology-provider-privatecore/) early on were, in part, in online
forums i was a part of at the time, ridiculed for being tinfoil-hat. Fast
forward a few years and that would be laughable.

The history of Computer Science has been full of open collaboration and
trusted, tight groups. We're now in a different world.

------
RickJWagner
Outrageous. I hope it's just not true.

Such crimes could put lives in danger, fan flames of racism, etc. Horrible.

------
haram_masala
Side note, San Antonio is a wonderful city. Friendly people, good food, nice
downtown.

~~~
Rapzid
I hope our downtown and food culture can survive the shutdown.

------
networkimprov
Off topic on HN.

~~~
pests
If it's interesting, it's on topic. HN is not just tech or startup. Here's the
guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

~~~
1123581321
It’s a stretch to call it interesting in that way, even if it ends up
receiving a lot of upvotes and few flags. Is there anything that gratified
your intellectual curiosity in the body of the article?

